# D60-first pics-day in Glasgow



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Some say  it always rains in Glasgow, and some say that the best bit is the road out. All I know is that it's my home.

The curtains were flung open this morning to be greeted by frosty cars and a beautiful low sun. Brrrrr









After scrapping the boys car free of ice and sending him on his way I decided to give the new D60 a run out. Boy is there a lot of settings to get used to. So prepared myself and off I went down to the river. Once, one of the foremost shipbuilding ports in Britain, the Clyde became synonimous with quality. The QE2 was built here, roughly two miles from where I stand looking down stream (west)









As you can see though, after many years of the river front being in steady decline and showing terrible decay, the city fathers are steadily rejuvenating the waterfront in phases, hoping to give Glasgow a focus for those who stay and want to visit here. From the same spot this is the view east towards the city centre. Much work is still being done.









One of the new bridges across the Clyde, which Glaswegians have nicknamed the "Squinty Bridge" due to it crossing the river at an angle. The Armadillo is the strange building at the rear which is adjacent to the SECC complex. The Finneston Crane is a remnant and tribute to the once great shipbuilding industry.









The needle. Not one of Glasgows best ideas IMHO. It has been plagued with problems since it's inception. Glasgow humour kicks in again and depicts it as a tribute to the drug culture in the city:lol:
Since this is a car forum I thought I'd better put in the beemer for this shot. 









I've got to say at this point, the extremely cold wind zipping down the river got the better of me, and I decided to head home. It's a cold looking moon too.









After a hot cuppa I still felt I wanted some practice. Out came the Tamron 70-300 for some macro shots. Subject was an orchid which has just came into flower.



























Time was getting on so I left early to pick up the missus. I left a bit earlier than usual cause I had been admiring this view for a while and was determined to get something captured (I was going to say on film) This is the Glasgow Art Galleries building which *some say *was built back to front. I'm afraid that's not true. It was actually the road layout that was changed taking the main road round the rear of the building. Anyone in Glasgow wishing for some great photography subjests could do no better than getting themselves down to this location. It's a beautiful area.:thumb:



























So the day over and I enjoyed every minute. I'm slightly cheating now as the next picture was taken the other day but I thought it deserved inclusion just to bring the tour to a close. I hope you enjoyed your trip round the City of Glasgow. Come and see for yourself. There's much much more and it doesn't always rain.:thumb::wave:









Thanks for looking


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Some lovely photos there, thanks for showing them.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Great photo's and a great write up. It's always nice to see someone so obviously proud of their city/home.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great piccies you've got, I see the D60 copes well with low light, that's a bonus!

Very well done, I'm impressed 

Gary


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Some cracking shots in there - the last one of the art gallery and also the close up flower pictures are superb  

Also good to see the BMW back out and about


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice shots:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love Glasgow in the Sunshine...

Excellent pics mate..


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Love this one, i have a fascination with the moon:

Also, you can almost see my work in a few of the pics :thumb:

Great Pics tho..


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like you've got the hang of the camera alright, cracking shots :thumb:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Excellent shots and a nice wee write up about Glasgow with them.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, Mucho Grasias.
I want to go back to some of these places soon as there are some great shots still to capture. I'll keep learning the new D60 and hopefully be better prepared next time. I'm fairly pleased with the results so far though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Never seen Glasgow looking better.....

Nice photos!!!

They should get you to take some pictures for the tourist board.......

:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice photos there. Glasgow looks nice - the only bit of it I've ever seen was the railway station when changing trains.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*A day in Glasgow part two*

I had an hour to spare whilst Mrs Spitfire did a little shopping. So a few picture were taken in the low sun.

I should call these Reflections of Glasgow














This is the suspension bridge which *Orangepeel* had a nice night picture of







An arty one here. The old cobbles *are *a reflection of Glasgows past. They are fast disappearing from our streets







15 minutes away from the city centre by car and you're in the countryside. I had to stop on the way home for a couple before the sun went down.







Once again a nice sunny but cold day in Glasgow:thumb:​


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> 15 minutes away from the city centre by car and you're in the countryside. I had to stop on the way home for a couple before the sun went down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lost... where be this... Barrhead???


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

OrangePeel said:


> I'm lost... where be this... Barrhead???


Correct. Give that man a coconut. It's the back road between "Borheed" and "the Mearns." :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some cracking shots there spitfire - very rich colours :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

stunners dougie :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*Glasgow by night*

Well you should all recognise the places now so here's some of them by night. I do like neons at night.















The squinty bridge changes colour now and then


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great shots


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Some cracking pictures of Glasgow there! Nicely done.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

cheers for taking the time to post spitfire, cracking pic's mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Some cracking shots there, mate. Particularly like the night exposures.

Ahhhhh...Glasgow - roll on 2009, HomeComing Year. :thumb: [sorry, it's here already  ]


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Some cracking shots there, mate. Particularly like the night exposures.
> 
> Ahhhhh...Glasgow - roll on 2009, HomeComing Year. :thumb: [sorry, it's here already  ]


The kilt's all pressed and ready. :lol::lol::lol:

I like the night shots too:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ohhhh those last night shots are the dogs man REALLY loving them!! 

hmmm i want a D60 now DAMM YOU!!

If its not a Rotary its cameras lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> ohhhh those last night shots are the dogs man REALLY loving them!!
> 
> hmmm i want a D60 now DAMM YOU!!
> 
> If its not a Rotary its cameras lol


lol:lol:


----------

